# I really need help with my dog peeing



## bruh44 (Jun 24, 2007)

We adopted a lab mix a while back. The problem with her is she pees on the floor and it's driving me crazy. It's been almost 2 years of it, and she doesn't stop. She doesn't do it in front of strangers anymore, but she still does almost every time I come home. I'm starting to hate having this dog in my house. She does it once in a while when my wife comes home too. We keep her in a kennel when niether of us is home, but I came home from work tonight, ignored her so she wouldn't do it. She came to see me a few minutes later. I went in the room where she was when I came home and there was pee on the chair she was laying in. As soon as I see the pee she goes to her kennel, so she seems to know I don't want her doing that. What can I do? If this doesn't stop I'm going to drop her off at the pound. I know being in the city of St. Louis she has about a zero chance of getting adopted, but I'm done dealing with this. 2 year is way too long for this.


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

What training have you done with her to teach here where she's supposed to go pee? Is it just pee or Both? If she's in a kennel all day why you guys are at work are you taking her outside as soon as you get home? If she pee's outside what is your reaction? Do you praise her or ignore her? You need to take her back to basic's never let her out of your sight. 

Does she pee in her crate? And she dosn't know what she did, all she knows is your upset and when your upset with her for peeing in the house how do you react? Are you angry? Do you shout at her? 

There are several GREAT stickies at the top of this page to help you, but you might look into signing up for some classes with her.


----------



## EscVelocity (Mar 31, 2011)

Did you ever have her checked by a vet when she was licking herself and stinking up the house? It's possible she has urinary incontinence or some other underlying health issue.

"Young animals may have a birth defect causing incontinence. The most common birth defect that causes incontinence in young dogs is ectopic ureter(s). The ureters carry urine from the kidneys to the bladder. If one or both ureters by-pass the bladder and connect to an abnormal location such as the urethra or vagina, the puppy may drip urine. Siberian Huskies are most often affected. Other breeds that have a higher occurrence of this birth defect include:

Miniature Poodle
Labrador Retriever
Collie
Welsh Corgi
Wire-haired Fox Terrier
West Highland White Terrier

Female dogs are more commonly affected. If only one ureter is abnormal the dog will dribble urine but can also urinate normally. If both ureters are affected then the puppy will only dribble urine and cannot pass urine normally. To diagnose this condition a dye study of the bladder is usually performed. Sometimes the abnormal opening into the vagina can be seen during a careful examination under anesthesia using special equipment. Most puppies with ectopic ureter(s) also have a bladder infection that will improve with antibiotics but the infection will return until the problem is corrected. In some cases the ureter can be surgically moved back to the normal location in the bladder and incontinence may resolve. In other cases, long standing infection of the kidney may have damaged the kidney requiring the removal of one kidney. In yet other cases the abnormality of the ureter can be corrected but the pet remains incontinent, probably due to the presence of other birth defects in the urinary system."

http://www.medi-vet.com/UrinaryIncontinence.html


----------



## bruh44 (Jun 24, 2007)

She does go to the bathroom outside. This is generally a small amount of pee. I'm pretty sure it's submissive peeing. I usually ignore it, but lately it's really been getting to me. I don't usually yell at her, but I have. She isn't in a kennel all day. We work different schedules. She usually isn't in a kennel, just when neither of us is home, and right now because I'm too pissed off to deal with her. If she really has to go she scratches at the door, so thats not the issue. If I walk in the door and say "hi Lola", instant pee on the floor.


----------



## EscVelocity (Mar 31, 2011)

I added some more information, take a look at the link and see if this is at all accurate with the dogs behavior.


----------



## bruh44 (Jun 24, 2007)

I did have the vet check her for that issue. They said it was her anal glands, and that thats a common issue in young muscular dogs. I don't know for sure what she is mixed with but we also have an adult male pitbull, and she is FAR more muscular than him so that made sense to me. The vet said it was submissive peeing, but she also said it would stop in time. I'm pretty sure she was bread to be a fighting dog, so she probably had a rough life before we got her though she was still very young. That might be why this is happening, but It's quickly becoming too much for me. I'm so tired of cleaning up pee.

From that link, I would have to say it is definately submissive peeing. It's only when I come home, or when I get up in the morning. Sometimes if she's laying down I can tell before she does it because she starts to lift a leg, and if I back off and leave her alone for a while she doesn't do it.


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

I've never heard of dogs having issues with her Anal glands? Did the Smell go away? YOu said she does it once in awhile for your wife, but more frequently for you. When you walk into the room she's in she's peeing? How are you approaching her? How are you speaking your tone of voice towards her? 

I really hope you can answerr my questions I'd like to help. My Female Boston Terrier is a Submissive Pee'er, she only does this for my Brother now but he's got issues and is unable to understand he can't be loud and fast with her.


----------



## bruh44 (Jun 24, 2007)

The smell did go away for the most part. It still happens but much less often. And when it does, it usually only lasts a few minutes. 

If I approach her at all when I first come home, she pees. I can talk with a soft voice, I can avoid eye contact, it doesn't matter. I have to wait until she comes to me. If I call her to me, she'll come (unless she's in her kennel) but she might still pee. If she comes to me, and is comfortable, there are no more issues until I leave and come home again. She even likes to play rough, so it's not that she thinks I'm trying to hurt her. I can take her toys, and she'll jump on me, I can push her away and westle her down... she loves to play like that. It's only when I come home or wake up in the morning. And occasionally when my wife comes home, but not usually.

Every time she sees me comming home, so goes into the room her kennel is in, and won't come out for about 10 minutes. Se slowly aproaches me, and as soon as I pet her she wants to play. She used to do this with anyone that came to the house. Now it's mostly just me.

The peeing in the other room like she did tonight isn't normal for her, but it has happened before.

...Also, thank you for trying to help me.


----------



## EscVelocity (Mar 31, 2011)

Well, if it really is submissive urination it can be resolved with management (avoiding what causes it), counter conditioning, and you could possibly get a prescription from a Vet for anxiety. I suggest talking to your Vet again about how he/she can help and speaking to a trainer about helping your dog with her anxiety and insecurity.


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

^^ This this and then some, 

Start bringing a really Yummy treat home with you, She may associate you coming home or getting up first thing in the morning with something very bad that happened in the past. I know Roxie does, I know Roxie's Past history she was kicked and beaten by her breeder's husband. She is one of the most playful sweetly narotic dogs except when someone yells or says certain words. Mainly BAD and DOg and together they are the end of the world. She has collapsed on the floor and screams like she's dying. 

Thankfully your dog dosn't seem to be that bad! But start bringing treats home with you, maybe have a bag of treats in the bedside table that you can toss to her in the morning, and when you first go home. Don't follow her if she goes to her room. Let her come to you on your own.


----------



## bruh44 (Jun 24, 2007)

She's almost due for her yearly checkup anyways, so I definately will. I have done reading on it, and avoiding the cause is what they say, but the cause is me comming home. The strange thing about it is, we went on a float trip vacation about a month ago. She had a great time swimming for 3 days. When we came home there were zero issues for about two weeks. She was excited to see me when I came home from work. Then just out of the blue, it started up again.


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

Yes ignoring it can work, but my bet is that her previous owners who ever they may have been came home and screamed at her, so she thinks in her little doggy brain your going to do the same thing. Just like when we Say Bad Dog around Roxie she thinks she's going to get kicked and hit. Its association and you need to make you coming home a GREAT thing, its very possible the Little float Trip relaxed her and she managed to not think about it for a bit. I would Like EsqVolcity suggested though talk to your vet about The peeing Issue again, and about possible Anxiety, also have him/her suggest a Trainer or Behaviorist who could come observe.

Sense I'm not there I can't observer her in person I can only give so much advice. But please don't dump her in the pound that breaks my heart.


----------



## WolfyNeiviv (Apr 24, 2011)

When I was looking into DOGtorX, the Canadian seller told me about a customer he has - they had a 2yo dog who peed when anxious. Move near it = pee. Talk loud = pee. Make any motion = pee. He told me that after 2 weeks of using DOGtorX, his customer told him that their dog no longer peed in the house. 

So I agree with the above posts about possibly treating for anxiety. Plus, I think that Deron_dog made great points too!


----------



## Irishman (May 13, 2011)

I used to swat my dogs, rub their noses in their mess, etc. Then I wondered why they continued to mess in the house for months. I tried positive reinforcement, and it took me two weeks of minimal effort to train my dogs after that. Here's a couple of tidbits:

1. Dogs must let out to potty immediately after being in their crates for an extended time. Do not exceed recommended times for your dog to be crated (this is breed and age dependent).
2. Dogs generally have to potty within 10 minutes of eating or playing. If you don't feed your dog outside, you'll have to keep a close eye on her after feeding.
3. Dogs do not understand swats, yelling, and nose-rubbing in regards to training. This does not work, as evidenced by tens of thousands of pet owners who can't house train their dogs. Even if you catch them in the act, your dog is left wondering if they're in trouble for peeing on this precise place, for peeing in front of you, or just for peeing. Then they won't even go potty when you take them out, for fear of your wrath. 
4. If you come into a room and find a puddle, glance at your dog and see her cringe or grovel (this part is important), she is NOT showing signs of guilt. She immediately understands from your body language you're upset, and is trying to "make nice". Pointing at the puddle isn't going to make the slightest impression.

Keep her with you, right by you, for at least a week. Leash, sitting at your feet, whatever. If she's not in her crate or outside, she's with you. Don't let her wander around while you get engrossed in a TV show or other pastime. This is the difficult part. If she shows the slightest inclination that she might potty, immediately (and calmly) take her outside and let her. Then heap on the praise. If she makes a mess in the house, clean it up with something that removes scent, and DO NOT punish or yell at your dog. You'll only upset and confuse her. 

It's a bit of a pain for a very short time, but it works extremely well. Some praise and treats for going outside, and supervision to prevent messes inside, for about 1-2 weeks should do it.



WolfyNeiviv said:


> When I was looking into DOGtorX, the Canadian seller told me about a customer he has - they had a 2yo dog who peed when anxious. Move near it = pee. Talk loud = pee. Make any motion = pee. He told me that after 2 weeks of using DOGtorX, his customer told him that their dog no longer peed in the house.
> 
> So I agree with the above posts about possibly treating for anxiety. Plus, I think that Deron_dog made great points too!


Besides anxiety, it could just be over-excitement.

I had a dog that would pee if I let her out of her crate and rubbed her ears. I could rub her sides and she was OK, but if I committed the crime of ear-rubbing (just about her favorite thing), she'd adopt a happy doggie grin, squat, and let the river flow. I learned to usher her outside quickly when letting her out of her crate in the morning, and only rubbing her ears after she'd gone.


----------



## WolfyNeiviv (Apr 24, 2011)

Irishman said:


> Besides anxiety, it could just be over-excitement.
> 
> I had a dog that would pee if I let her out of her crate and rubbed her ears. I could rub her sides and she was OK, but if I committed the crime of ear-rubbing (just about her favorite thing), she'd adopt a happy doggie grin, squat, and let the river flow. I learned to usher her outside quickly when letting her out of her crate in the morning, and only rubbing her ears after she'd gone.


Definitely could be over excitement. In which case, being excited or even talking to the dog when first coming in the door would make it worse. However I noticed that the OP mentioned that even when ignoring the dog upon entering the house it happens. 

I wonder ... OP, do you have a separate entrance? I wonder if coming in a separate entrance that the dog isn't suspecting (and being quiet etc) and not even greeting - just go about as if you had never left, may make the dog think you'd never left and therefore not pee? (I *could* very well be totally off my rocker!!)


----------

